# What happened



## SouthTexasSlayer (Apr 27, 2018)

I just want to know why there are are no fishing reports on this page anymore can anyone tell me??
Literally says fishing and game reports


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

You go first


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I guess nobody has gone fishing, or caught anything.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

the internet and social media happened... 12 years ago everyone was on 2cool... now everyone is on 15 different social media groups ... it's not that they get any better reports there but they get instantly answered and they hope they might get a pm from a buddy. Then the 'other site' started and 1/2 of the 2coolers went over there ... it's not any better but everyone just moved elsewhere. 

PM me.. i'll try to help you


----------



## master (May 9, 2006)

troutsupport said:


> the internet and social media happened... 12 years ago everyone was on 2cool... now everyone is on 15 different social media groups ... it's not that they get any better reports there but they get instantly answered and they hope they might get a pm from a buddy. Then the 'other site' started and 1/2 of the 2coolers went over there ... it's not any better but everyone just moved elsewhere.
> 
> PM me.. i'll try to help you


What is the "other site"?


----------



## roger_ramjet (Jul 12, 2021)

I surf fished twice this past week, enjoyed outdoor time but fishing sucked. 10/03 at Sargent - using cut mullet, caught one bull red and too many gafftop. 10/07 near Surfside - water clear, flat, no wind. Kayak fished with spoons and Gulps at various distances from beach, one small pompano and too many gafftop.


----------



## Jerrym (May 12, 2013)

troutsupport said:


> the internet and social media happened... 12 years ago everyone was on 2cool... now everyone is on 15 different social media groups ... it's not that they get any better reports there but they get instantly answered and they hope they might get a pm from a buddy. Then the 'other site' started and 1/2 of the 2coolers went over there ... it's not any better but everyone just moved elsewhere.
> 
> PM me.. i'll try to help you


Well isn't that special! Wondering the same thing. I don't do social media so I guess I'm not in the know. Well I will just keep using Tobin's maps and wonder how everyone is doing.


----------



## RANCH (Apr 6, 2021)

GAFTOP


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

i thought I was the only one with gafftop problems.


----------



## clousercaster (Jul 23, 2014)

Sunday afternoon I spotted a big flock of gulls working near the gas wells in Espiritu Santo bay. As I drifted down into the flock I saw shrimp popping and got excited. First cast gafftop, second cast gafftop, third cast....and then we left.

I used to catch trout under birds in Espiritu Santo but it has been a few years. I read reports of game fish under birds in other Bay systems. Curious to know if anyone has any ideas why its predominantly gafftop in Espiritu Santo.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

sloooooow for me. last 3 trips..........waded for a 19" trout 3 weeks ago, waded for a 17' trout 2 weeks ago, finally got my boat out this past friday after 6mo and got skunked .
onward and upward.


----------



## Hunter.S.Tomson (Aug 15, 2018)

found some good ones this weekend on sabine. shrimp everywhere, should kick off pretty good this weekend


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2019)

I fished E. Matty last Friday on boat got skunked!!!! Even though bay was flat..


----------



## Hunter.S.Tomson (Aug 15, 2018)

fishinguy said:


> i thought I was the only one with gafftop problems.


its been the year o the gaftop


----------



## clousercaster (Jul 23, 2014)

Hit it again and was able to stay clear of the slimers...

Got into a nice trout bite over deeper sand with some grass. Kept 2 fatties for dinner.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I tried to warn everyone of the impending gaffer invasion, I encouraged those "special" fishermen who target them to form a professional association with tournaments, jackets, boat decals and the swag, etc.. 
That usually spells doom for a species and results in a rapid depletion of the target species followed by years of a lagging fishery.
If only.


----------



## DC31 (Sep 16, 2016)

Maybe its social media fatigue. Or no one wants to give up their spots. Or they are conservation minded and dont want to give a good report that makes people rush down and put a "hurtin on the fish". Or get blasted by other posters by saying the wrong thing or offending someone. So Ok I'll give a report and I'm sure some guides who spend everyday down there and have a pattern will dispute me!
But from the average fisherman Tuesday 19th E. Matty this time a year it's usually "on" right? Early start, perfect weather, light winds, although full moon and water stained, we struggled to catch one limit of trout. Alot of big sandies which made it a better meat haul. No gaftop Haha. But only saw about 4-5 groups of birds and maybe 10-15 boats in E. Matty. Compared to years past, and this time of year, looked like a ghost town. Cleaning table at the Harbor had alot of Snaps. 
Very disappointing and sad. IMO the freeze really hurt this small shallow bay, that for years, produced big fish despite the pressure.
So go ahead and tell me I dont know what I'm doing, throwing the wrong thing in the wrong place and I need an app for my GPS. But to the average fisherman, all we know is that for the last 30+ years(my experience), this time of year (Oct) , should be easy limits of nice trout with some reds mixed in and an occasional Jack or smack under the birds.
Maybe that's why people dont give fishing reports


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Ask for a pattern thats working not a spot . People will tell you a pattern and thats a big help if youve been off the water for a while


----------



## ol'possum (Jan 20, 2017)

fished two days this week, both sucked, fish are a thing of the past


----------



## DC31 (Sep 16, 2016)

E. Matty tuesday. West Gal bay today. Fished shell reef open bay, Greens Lake shallow and deep, drifted and anchored. Live bait and tails. Dink specks and big sand trout, gaftop, rat reds. Out of the 10 boats in Greens didnt see one fish caught. No birds working. Tide was moving out hard. What pattern? Jetties next week


----------



## RANCH (Apr 6, 2021)

Man I been on the fish but like DC31 said I'm not about to tell you where because I already have enough competition as it is ......good luck to all and I think I'm going to start carrying a 5 gal buck and throwing every gaftop I catch in it until the end of the day when they will be returned to the water as crab bait to complete their pointless life cycle.......gotta Check the rule book I don't think they are regulated


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Bigfost took me yesterday in his new to him boat. He has it tricked out pretty good for the kind of fishing he does, which is for bull reds and sharks.
We caught some small fish, a couple of flounder. And I caught a monster big ugly on my flounder rod, about 40".
With some good bait we took it round the jetty and set up on the gulf side with two big rods out with half a croaker on them.
Pretty soon Jim hooked up a bull red and brought him in, nice one bout 38" and then some slimmers came by for a WHILE.
We dealt with them ill humor too I might add, it's past time for them to be gone.
But pretty soon another bull red came by and I brought it in. And then the big hit, and Jim after bowing the rod over closest to him and tightening down asked if I wanted it?
Oh heck no. I could tell it was an ill tempered shark with some size to it, so I said it's all you.
We had to eventually try out Jim's quick release anchor and then after it towed the boat a bit we had to light up the Merc and motor to him some.
Dang, big ole black tip, a solid seven feet probably more and real heavy.
A good 45 minute fight.
Jim battled him all the way to the side of the boat and leadered it after several more runs at the boat.
I leaned over and after a couple of pics and snipped the leader.
A little later I landed a 3.5' black tip and we called it a good fishing trip and went in.
We didn't take many pictures




























, but had a great time.


----------



## Riceguy (Oct 3, 2021)

DC31 said:


> Maybe its social media fatigue. Or no one wants to give up their spots. Or they are conservation minded and dont want to give a good report that makes people rush down and put a "hurtin on the fish". Or get blasted by other posters by saying the wrong thing or offending someone. So Ok I'll give a report and I'm sure some guides who spend everyday down there and have a pattern will dispute me!
> But from the average fisherman Tuesday 19th E. Matty this time a year it's usually "on" right? Early start, perfect weather, light winds, although full moon and water stained, we struggled to catch one limit of trout. Alot of big sandies which made it a better meat haul. No gaftop Haha. But only saw about 4-5 groups of birds and maybe 10-15 boats in E. Matty. Compared to years past, and this time of year, looked like a ghost town. Cleaning table at the Harbor had alot of Snaps.
> Very disappointing and sad. IMO the freeze really hurt this small shallow bay, that for years, produced big fish despite the pressure.
> So go ahead and tell me I dont know what I'm doing, throwing the wrong thing in the wrong place and I need an app for my GPS. But to the average fisherman, all we know is that for the last 30+ years(my experience), this time of year (Oct) , should be easy limits of nice trout with some reds mixed in and an occasional Jack or smack under the birds.
> Maybe that's why people dont give fishing reports


How is Matty the begging of December? I’m supposed to have a guided fishing trip with work at that time.


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

DC31 said:


> E. Matty tuesday. West Gal bay today. Fished shell reef open bay, Greens Lake shallow and deep, drifted and anchored. Live bait and tails. Dink specks and big sand trout, gaftop, rat reds. Out of the 10 boats in Greens didnt see one fish caught. No birds working. Tide was moving out hard. What pattern? Jetties next week


Some days we eliminate water. Its just the way it is


----------



## DC31 (Sep 16, 2016)

Riceguy said:


> How is Matty the begging of December? I’m supposed to have a guided fishing trip with work at that time.


IMO early December is good in years past in E. Matty. Depends on weather and fronts. Such a shallow bay the water gets dirty quick. Find good water over mud and shell and you should find fish. If the Colorado river is low you can go upstream and get out of the wind and pound the banks and catch fish.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Matty is awesome in the beginning of December, or, well, it used to be. If you're with a really good guide he should be on fish... however, the freeze hit east matty very hard and we just have to either fish elsewhere that didn't get hit as hard or manage our expectations. Many bays up and down the coast have been reporting hit or miss results all year since the freeze, there's been a couple bays better than others that didn't get hit quite as hard as others, yet some of those had to deal with a lot of fresh water intrusion that last through the summer. There are anglers catching fish, but it's just not every time out. 

I agree with Stumpy... ask for the pattern. Most people aren't going to let loose where they have caught fish recently unless you frequently share intel with them and trade spots on a regular basis. Most of the really good anglers really don't need spots anyway and the fish move so often on and off structure and down to the next structure, spots aren't the answer and haven't been for quite some time.


----------



## InfamousFish (Dec 2, 2020)

Patterns seem to be off by about 2 weeks 
or so 
Take that as you wish


----------



## DC31 (Sep 16, 2016)

Went monday to W. Galveston again. Tides 2-3 high over the weekend. Still slow. Few trout and reds. Today tides out 2-3 ft. Approx 5' swing in water levels in 5 days. Waterline on beach was at the end of the groins. Crazy!


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

How's it going to be tomorrow?


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well, I guess the STRONG Southerly winds pushed ALL of the water out to sea. Unlike last weekends super high tides, the water was lower than I have ever seen it today.


----------



## drewpolk (Jun 27, 2021)

RANCH said:


> GAFTOP


Blown out!! West NW at 2 to 30 mostly the reason! Smart Fishermen wait to Launch especially when wind direction blowing white water into ramp all day yesterday and day before here in LA! "The Best is yet to come"


----------



## drewpolk (Jun 27, 2021)

RANCH said:


> GAFTOP


Blown out!! West NW at 2 to 30 mostly the reason! Smart Fishermen wait to Launch especially when wind direction blowing white water into ramp all day yesterday and day before here in LA! "The Best is yet to come"


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

where's your report?


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

clousercaster said:


> View attachment 4596372
> 
> Hit it again and was able to stay clear of the slimers...
> 
> ...


like the octopus boxer


----------

